# Newbie here, feeling very very low...question about follicle size...



## 16crab (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello everyone - I'm brand new to this board - I wish I'd found it when I started on Clomid because it probably would have been very helpful...better late than never I guess. 

I am REALLY hoping someone can answer a question for me. I'll try to be brief explaning my situation: I'll be 36 in April and have a 2.5 yr old son who was conceived VERY easily. After 8 months of trying for #2, we had the full fertility workup and long story short I wasn't ovulating. I did 50 mg of Clomid last month and ov'ed one follicle which was 15mm at last measuring but doc decided it wasn't big enough. 

This month I did 100 mg and on cd 11 (which was 2 days ago) I had a 20mm follicle. They offered me an injection of hgh to trigger ov, but I declined. I asked loads of questions about what would happen if I did vs. didn't do the injection, but one very important piece that the nurse omitted is that follicles can actually get TOO big (I had no idea!!!) She just kept saying I would eventually ovulate which I thought was good. I didn't know that there could be a too late though. Well, I went back today and the follicle is 26mm...they said it's "on the way" to being too big and urged me to do the hgh trigger which I did. 

But my question is, after having had a complete meltdown at the nurse over why the other nurse didn't tell me that this was a possible scenario, is 26mm too big? Is this whole cycle a lost cause? I'm really aggravated at the whole thing, so I would love some advice or better yet a success story with such a big follicle!!! Been gutted all day over not doing the hgh injection on Wednesday but I just didn't want more hormones if I didn't need them. 
Any insight anyone can give would be wonderful. 
Thanks so much for listening, 
Deb


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

i am under the impression that anything between 18 + 26mm is ok hunny so try not to worry to much, i can undersatand your frustrations as you should have been given all the facts at your 1st meeting with the nurses + not left in the dark like that, i am sure someone who is more in the know about follie sizes will pop up to put your mind at rest + give you some solid facts in the meantime have you tried posting on the peer support thread too ? you may get some more responses from others who arent on clomid there, i will leave the link for you to post if you wish

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=186.0

goodluck hunny 

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF

I'm sure you'll get plenty of support and advise from the ladies on this Clomid board 

As for follicle size, they usually look for a minimum of around 18mm before the follicle ruptures and releases the egg to ensure a healthy mature egg, good and ready for fertilisation. If the follicle is too small (below 18mm) or too big (over 26mm) then it _may_ mean that the egg is too immature or too mature for good fertilisation....however, this certainly doesn't mean it's not possible so I would try not to worry...these sizes are just averages afterall.

A follicle is basically a fluid filled sac which contains an egg and there is also the chance that if this is too big that it's actually a cyst, rather than containing an egg...but this isn't always the case and I expect the follicle you have is ready to rupture and release a nice juicey egg 

The HCG (human chorionic gonadotropin) hormone is the trigger injection that you would have had...this helps trigger the follicle maturation and subsequently ovulation. You would usually ovulate around 36 hours after having this injection.

You also need to be aware that this HCG injection is basically the same hormone that is released from the implanted embryo and which is what an hpt (home pregnancy test) detects...it can stay in your body for _up to _ 14 days and if you test too early, it can cause a false positive result on the hpt...so ideally you should avoid testing early so you don't have the anxiety of whether any positive result is genuine or the result of the injection.

Lots of luck to you
Natasha


----------



## 16crab (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks so much for responding ladies. I've decided that worrying will do me absolutely no good so I'm going to try to convince myself not to. I will however be giving the doctor an earful if and when I ever see him (seems he doesn't actually do much of the doctoring in this clinic, harumph) about this nurse's inability to give me all the useful info. The second nurse that I cried on yesterday told me it wasn't a lost cause, though it's hard to know if she was just saying that to appease a crying patient...

Anyway, I did do the hcg injection at 9 am yesterday and the nurse said the same thing as you Natasha - ov would be 24-48 hours later but 36 hours was most likely (which would mean any minute now!!) We bd last night and at 12:30 this afternoon and if I can keep my eyes open we'll have another go tonight, talk about bombarding the egg. Will be testing in two weeks to see what's become of it all, and go from there.
Thank you again so much for your responses, you have no idea what that meant to me!
Deb


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Hi i just wanted to wish you luck for your ttc


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Deb lotsa luck hunny  

xxx


----------

